# Bits and bits as a vendor?



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Good morning, all!

I got added to their mailing list, somehow....

Before I unsubscribe, are they a worthwhile source for router bits?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Their website says they are in Silverton, Oregon which is a little NE from Salem and south of Portland and have been in business for 30 years. https://bitsbits.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=102 It sounds like a small family type business similar to Whiteside and in fact they appear to be selling some of Whiteside's bits. Prices on bits that aren't labeled as Whiteside look to be similar to what you would pay for top quality bits.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've not bought from them but like the site and always check them when I'm looking for a bit. I really appreciate that they list Feeds and Speeds for their bits. You don't see that from a lot of other vendors, at least without some digging. FWIW, they seem to more focused on CNC if that matters to you.


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback. I'll stay subscribed to their emails for now.

I really wish companies wouldn't sell our emails. Our at the least, I wish companies that buy our emails would tell us from where they got it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting find. I only live about an hour from there and have visited Silverton several times ver the years. BUT, I was unaware of this firm. Sounds like I need another road trip. 

Appreciate the post.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I immediately thought of you when I saw where they were Jon. I knew you wouldn't be more than an hour away.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I know Beltrmidave has bought from them. Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Interesting find. I only live about an hour from there and have visited Silverton several times ver the years. BUT, I was unaware of this firm. Sounds like I need another road trip.
> 
> Appreciate the post.


Definitely look forward to hearing about your visit.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@PhilBa @Cherryville Chuck

Phil, Chuck

I dropped a note to the firm via their website and received a the follow kind reply:

Hi Jon,
Thank you for your interest in our company!
We mainly only offer Website/Catalog sales, we do allow customers to pick their orders no problem. But we do not have an in house showroom for our customers

So, it looks like aside visit is not in the offing without an order. Best review the catalog again.&#55357;&#56833;

Jon


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh well. Reminds of this when I see that kind of setup


----------

